# beyond sanity



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://modelsteam.myfreeforum.org/about87969.html


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a bit extreme, but watch the movie The Train with Burt Lancaster (WWII era) sometime. It seems to be the standard way to couple buffered wagons, it's just that the driver did not slow down enough (a really bad career move in my estimation). The wagons should just contact hard enough to compress the buffers, which allows the brakeman to throw the link over the hook and tighten the turnbuckle.

Otherwise it would have been standard operating procedure.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, that's generally the technique used to couple cars in Europe and UK -- but the way I've seen it done, the brakeman stays outside the buffers and guides the engineer (driver) back with hand signals, only stepping in between at the last moment. Neither brakeman nor engineer were showing any reasonable caution, thank God they got lucky.


----------

